# Dwarf Houses



## Sulimo (May 28, 2011)

Okay I know that there were 7 fathers of the dwarves. However, I am unsure where they lived and who the others are. Off the top of my head I am aware of:

1.) Durin's line (Khazad-dum)
2.) Belegost 
3.) Nogrod
4.) Petty Dwarfs (Nargothrond)


Does anyone know about the other 3?


----------



## Bucky (Jun 8, 2011)

None of those were actually places where the seven Dwarf Fathers came from....

Durin (Longbeards) awoke in Mount Gundabad, hence the desire of the Dwarves to retake it from the Goblins in the Third Age War of that name. Later, he moved to Khazad-Dum and settled/excavated it.

The Dwarf Fathers (Firebeards & Broadbeams) of Nogrod & Belegost actually awoke farther north in the Blue Mountains & also migrated south to those locations.

Of the other 4 Houses, the 'Ironfists and Stiffbeards' as well as 'the Blacklocks and Stonefoots', Tolkien simply says that 'their mansions were far off in the east.' 

All this info can be found in HoME Volume 12; 'Of Dwarves and Men'.


----------



## Sulimo (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks Bucky, I will look into it.


----------



## Bucky (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh, the Petty Dwarves are just an off-shoot of the Dwarves of Nogrod and/or Belegost and not one of the Seven original 'Fathers'. They were outcastsed (is that a word?) and went into Beleriand, excavating & settling that before "The proud ones from the sea" (Noldor) came according to Mim in The Silmarillion and CoH.

I didn't see that in the original post the first time. :*(


----------



## Paladin (Jun 10, 2011)

As Bucky mentioned the 7 houses of the dwarves are:
1. Longbeards
2. Firebeards
3. Broadbeams
4. Ironfists
5. Stiffbeards
6. Blacklocks
7. Stonefoots

Very little information is available about the last four houses. Their home mansions were apparently in the Red Mountains to the far East. Other than that what is known is that they participated in the War of the Dwarves and Orcs in the Third Age. Possibly some of them were allied to orcs and took part in combat alongside Sauron’s forces against the Last Alliance.

The Petty-Dwarves were not a separate house of dwarves, rather they were dwarves from the other houses sent to exile where their skill and physical stature decreased. They became extinct before the end of the First Age. Their mansions were at Nargothrond and at Amun Rudh.


----------

